# PFD'S



## ChrisR (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I just bought a PFD which is made by Shimano. It's deflated and folded when worn and a small high pressure botlle inflates it via pulling on a rip cord. I'm new at this game. Is this thing going to be ok? It was $139.00 from JV Marine. The foam ones are too bulky and hot for me.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

it should be fine.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I love floating around in my PFD when it's hot!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZsmeDEAADhfgAAQQOcAEKEIlAA/79+gMAE7bAGplMTTTQAaDIaANU8kekxDQAANNAanlDRNNFPJ6TTImQzKScQT9/uvGEPlYslt7OUVzw1o19NRnLSb7gQTEgd0MMIULBQa8copocyUmhIlYpmAXdF6naGhvSlIGt7BCGiUbKscaBkZiiUjCs11i1mJakO3TPwDUrBNJFRAzdFRx7nFTSh9PeMXv5FY8dgsyL4fJ+8AzwTt4q7Ux6eZDqOsKEdXZwe/KoeXBEcEWxuQwlqlOH8CJgXwiJYc75kKPdb5iEiRyC6UgFAXnfYw9a36QkD0Csl4tqbCwuiNo5Q0tR1jcsRHloBJgG7BgwIuLA7EiVIJzUCQLqIPqrhFwCQM8qXzHnNaUUhun3i5IJ73UoWyYVbIj/F3JFOFCQmyZ4MQ


----------



## yaksta (Oct 27, 2005)

Found this link that maybe worth taking a look at

http://www.mustangsurvival.com/resource ... AR0650.pdf

Regards
Wayne


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for the link, good to know what is recommended.


----------



## dtfishing (Aug 17, 2007)

I was also considering which type of PFD to buy. 
Thanks for the link and thoughts.

Dean


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Dean I don't know wether you had a good look at the jacket i was wearing on Monday but it was a trek ultra, low cut arms for easy paddling and the most important bit lots and lots of pockets. I keep around 5-10 packets of sp's in the pocket plus camera, fish grips, pliers, signal mirror, phone, keys plus the back has a spot for a camel water bladder.

Cheers Dave


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Was keen to get one of those trek ultra PFD's. been Yak fishing now for over a year without a PFD  Does anyone know of any shops that stocks them in Brisbane?


----------



## dtfishing (Aug 17, 2007)

justcrusin32 said:


> Dean I don't know wether you had a good look at the jacket i was wearing on Monday but it was a trek ultra, low cut arms for easy paddling and the most important bit lots and lots of pockets. I keep around 5-10 packets of sp's in the pocket plus camera, fish grips, pliers, signal mirror, phone, keys plus the back has a spot for a camel water bladder.
> 
> Cheers Dave


I did notice the PFD you were using Dave. Looked pretty good. Where abouts did you get it from? This was the type/style i was looking for.

Dean


----------

